# Need daytime "be seen" flashing white/front light recommendation



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

During the week, I ride in the morning and switch my headlight from the steady 850 lumen beam to the flashing mode, when the sun comes up. 

On weekend rides, I almost always start after the sun's up. So, I don't want to ride with the (relatively) big/bulky bar-mount headlight. I'd like to find a smaller, lighter light for these rides - just a white flasher to be seen.

It seems that most dedicated flashing white lights are 20 lumens. While that seems low, admittedly, I really don't know what lumen count is adequate for being seen on a sunny day. 

Any suggestions on minimum lumens? Suggestion on a light?

Thanks!


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I use the Bontrager 100r front on my road bikes...it's small.

Also use the 700 ion for commuting.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

OldZaskar said:


> Suggestion on a light?


I have See.Sense front/rear white/red strobes that work well and are very visible. USB rechargeable with 20+ hours run time on strobe.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Check out Bontranger's line of lights. They have unique flashers that really attract attention at different lumens & price points.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I saw somebody with these - front and rear - on a daytime ride the other day. https://www.amazon.com/Cycle-Torch-...rd_wg=4ogja&psc=1&refRID=D9ZJ8V478HFSAEQ2M8AX
Told me he bought on Amazon, but only a few days previous. Seemed bright enough as dim light flashers, but probably not the brightest choice for midday. Tiny suckers, tho, for anybody concerned about hauling around extra grams. My guess was maybe 100 lumens for the front.
During all hours of the day, I use the somewhat bulky rechargeable battery type ($20 on Amazon, brand name something like CREE) for the front at an advertised 1000+ lumens. Saved my neck numerous times over the past six years. Motorists and pedestrians see me coming, baby!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0711K9Z8Z?m=A9GYRDIGJ83WI&ref_=v_sp_widget_detail_page

You would have to be blind to NOT see this thing!


----------



## 73Bronco (May 24, 2015)

kookieCANADA said:


> I use the Bontrager 100r front on my road bikes...it's small.


This. It's small, lightweight, good battery life, and is made to do exactly what you are asking for. I've been very impressed with mine. I use it all the time now.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

73Bronco said:


> This. It's small, lightweight, good battery life, and is made to do exactly what you are asking for. I've been very impressed with mine. I use it all the time now.


I love mine. It is not rechargeable, but has fantastic battery life. They last me a whole season, so I couldn't tell you the hours but I would high level guess at 100-120 hours.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I run the Serfas Thundebolt f/r and I like them. Battery life isn’t spectacular, but with USB recharging it’s not too big a deal.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got one of these on the front: https://cygolite.com/product/dash-pro-600-usb/
I use it to be seen in the daytime and in the flashing mode it's pretty darn bright. It's also pretty low profile and doesn't stick up too much off of the bar. 

Bought it because I noticed another rider coming towards me one day with a very noticeable light, tracked him down and it turned out to be this Cygolite. Also bought it because I had recently been the recipient of a left hook from a car that was coming at me pretty much head and and should have noticed me. 

Bontrager Flare R in the back for the same purpose.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Based on y'all's (sorry northerners - you guys') recommendations, it seems 100 lumens for a white flasher (uhm... flashing white light) is good/adequate. I bought a Blackburn Central 100. Pretty basic light, but it will mount vertically on the head tube - keeping the bar less cluttered.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice. Let us know what you think when you put it to work.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool idea about mounting to the head tube. Pricing seems around $35 for front only. Decent rechargeable battery life. And the charge indicator is a welcome addition.

Saw a front & rear set at Dick's for $65. => https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...set-16bkbucntrl100frnlgh/16bkbucntrl100frnlgh
(Great...type in white flasher dick's into your search...wife will accuse me of perversion.)


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad you found a light. You never know, that small purchase may save your life. 

Happy riding.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

fast ferd said:


> Cool idea about mounting to the head tube. Pricing seems around $35 for front only. Decent rechargeable battery life. And the charge indicator is a welcome addition.
> 
> Saw a front & rear set at Dick's for $65. => https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...set-16bkbucntrl100frnlgh/16bkbucntrl100frnlgh
> (Great...type in white flasher dick's into your search...wife will accuse me of perversion.)


$18 at REI!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

OldZaskar said:


> Based on y'all's (sorry northerners - you guys') recommendations, it seems 100 lumens for a white flasher (uhm... flashing white light) is good/adequate. I bought a Blackburn Central 100. Pretty basic light, but it will mount vertically on the head tube - keeping the bar less cluttered.


I second or 3rd the Blackburn.

I even put on an O-RING to use it on my handlebar drops pointed down. And you could stack them further if you need even bigger.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

https://www.magniclight.com/en/


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the blackburn 2fer. It runs as solid or blinking in either white or red. It is bright and relatively cheap ($20 or $25). 

I have 2 of them that replaced a bontrager flare R. The flare r has poor water sealing. Water got into it every time I got caught in any rain. Eventually, it wouldn't turn off or charge anymore. I know of at least three other people with the same issue with the same light. Nice light. Poor water resistance.


----------

